# Finishing powder for dry skin



## minakokanmuri (Nov 21, 2008)

hey all. looking for a finishing powder for dry sensitive skin. most powders are to take away oiliness, but i'm looking for one that will set makeup but not make skin too dry. thanks.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never tried it, but BE has a hydrating mineral veil that seems to be right up your alley.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

i use makeup forevers hd invisible setting power and its really good i have fairly oily skin i wear it over studio fix fluid!! hope that helpss


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 21, 2008)

I have dryer skin (in winter) and I use MUFE HD setting powder.  You can't see individual granuals, so it goes over the skin well and doesn't draw attention to any dry spots, if you have them.  I use it over my foundation (NARS) and loose powder (Merle Norman Pure Mineral Makeup).


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have really been loving L'Oreal Translucide loose powder. It's pretty moisturizing and find it great for winter. It really is translucent, never goes on cakey and sets my makeup really well. There's usually always a sale on drugstore cosmetics so I'm sure you could find a good deal on it, too.


----------

